# WAKE UP! Introduce yourself.



## Winter's child lost? (Jan 18, 2015)

Why don't you come a little closer? I don't bite, hard that is. This is my first time stringing together words for public eyes outside of school. So don't be harsh, but leave behind your truths. A jack of all trade but a master of none, this is one of those tools use to describe people who don't have a clue to the purpose in life. Mostly you could describe them as indecisive, whimsical, even go as far as calling them lackadaisical if that how you feel can best describe them. I as for myself I am one of them! I can't tell you my five year plan, or even where I'm headed. I have learned from a long past of 25 good years, that no matter how much I plan or hope to plan they never turn out exactly as planed. This turns out to be both good and bad in my life. But it is no silver try, hell I would be satisfied with a wooden one. But it seems I have gotten off track.
    Back to me, I have a normal job that grants me wealth to spend on useless things. I live with my family which has been great, but I know it is one of the things holding me suck in limbo. It is rather hard to escape the garden of Eden if God never created the tree of wisdom(interesting thought). I wouldn't say my home life was the best ever, however I have seen others that make a glim like golden crap! 
    Life is funny like that, we spend our short/long time here figuring out who or what we are. I must be nice to have everything all planed out. And to have that supreme goal to achieve no matter the cost! To quote one of my favorite authors Bukowski "The area dividing the brain and the soul-Is affected in many ways by experience-Some lose all mind and become soul: insane. Some lose all soul and become mind: intellectual. Some lose both and become: accepted" 
   I often wonder if there is a forth option for those of us that don't fit on that scale?

 I love creating things with my hands, it gives me great pleasure seeing the formation of a finished product. 

 I think I am done for now. This was fun! I will be back to talk to you faceless masses again.. until then keep writing and I hope you find yourselfs as well. Even a little bit of the puzzle help to keep moving forward. Till then ta ta!!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Winter's child. Have to admit it's a pretty interesting intro :lol:

After you get ten meaningful posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works as well as be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

We also have those in purple, otherwise known as mentors. If you have any writing questions they will be more than happy to help with any questions you may have.

So get involved and enjoy. Welcome to the forums


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 18, 2015)

Welcome to WF, who knows, maybe here, you will find the impetus you need to move you forward, and if you string enough words together---well maybe you will have a book...You are obviously creative and you sure know how to write. This is a wonderful place to sharpen your skills with Mentors to offer assistance and a friendly community to offer their insight I am so pleased to meet you Winters Child.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## TKent (Jan 18, 2015)

Welcome to WF!!


----------



## aj47 (Jan 18, 2015)

I have a face, but you'll have to check my profile.  My avatar is reflective of the time of life I'm at ... maturing and having borne fruit.

Welcome to the community.  We have a variety of folks with varying skills and goals and you'll fit right in.  If you jump into a discussion or two, leave some comments on other folks' work and the like, you'll knock off your ten posts in no time.  Then you can share your work with us. There are areas for non-written creations as well ... look around.


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi, Winter's Child. No, you're not lost - you found your way and here you are! You sound like a deep thinker. What sort of thing do you like to write - poetry? prose? a bit of everything? Not that it matters really, just me being curious.

I'm looking forward to seeing you around the place.

jen


----------



## Blade (Jan 19, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums Winter's child, lost?



> A jack of all trade but a master of none, this is one of those tools use to describe people who don't have a clue to the purpose in life. Mostly you could describe them as indecisive, whimsical, even go as far as calling them lackadaisical if that how you feel can best describe them.



I don't think so really. If you can master the basics of a particular craft you can absorb the further-mores from anyone who has mastered it beyond your scope. Eventually this will give you an arsenal of knowledge acquired in the most efficient manner.:eagerness:



> Life is funny like that, we spend our short/long time here figuring out who or what we are. I must be nice to have everything all planed out.



I think it was John Lennon that said "Life is what happens to you while you are making other plans". IMHO anyone who thinks their well laid plots will come to fruition is  dangerously out of touch with reality.:blue: Beware.

A very good introduction BTW. Have a good look around the boards and good luck in your endeavours.eaceful:


----------



## Winter's child lost? (Jan 19, 2015)

*Thank you*



jenthepen said:


> Hi, Winter's Child. No, you're not lost - you found your way and here you are! You sound like a deep thinker. What sort of thing do you like to write - poetry? prose? a bit of everything? Not that it matters really, just me being curious.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing you around the place.
> 
> jen




To be honest I have written some poetry, short stories, and just ramblings of my own personal thought. It is a lot of fun to write things down! I'll admit a few year have passed since I got the urge to write. It's always been one of my many flaws that I see in myself. 
So in the short I just want to dive in and see what I can do, I would love to dabble in everything if possible!!
Also thank you for your kind comment and personal inquiry. This site looks to be a lot of fun!!


----------



## escorial (Jan 19, 2015)

View attachment 7296


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 19, 2015)

I like your attitude! Welcome to LM, I hope to see you around on the forums


----------



## Gumby (Jan 20, 2015)

Interesting philosophy you have there.  Welcome to WF.


----------

